# gold plated watch get scratch easily?



## picard (May 24, 2006)

Does gold plate watches get scratch easily ?
Does 18K gold of swiss watch also suffer same fate too ?


----------



## greenLED (May 24, 2006)

Probably, as gold is relatively soft (compared to other metals). That said, they might be coated/treated to make the surface tougher. I'm just guessing, so will go sit in my corner now.


----------



## Datasaurusrex (May 24, 2006)

ewwwwww gold plated :::shudder:::

A real gold watch does take scratches fairly easy with normal wear. Just about any jeweler can do a fluff and buff to take out the scratches.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 24, 2006)

Get a real gold watch..or just stick with SS..nothing as cheap and cheesy like gold plate, especially when the basemetal starts rotting away (seen many pockmarked watches from where the sweat ate the brass basemetal under)


----------



## Lee1959 (May 24, 2006)

In answer to your question, yes gold plating scratches very easily, the same as any gold watch will scratch. Titanium scratches relatively easily too but I have heard decent things about the Dura-tech coating (believe is the name) Citizen is putting on their titanium, have not seen it first hand however. 

For daily durability stainless steel is your best bet, but it scratches too and you will end up with scratches eventually, especially on a bracelet that rubs on everything under your wrist, where gold scratches its worst too on bracelet models. 

Sapphire crystals are harder to scratch, but they still can and do scratch. Personally I find that domed crystals always end up scratching because they sit higher and are natural targets.


----------



## guncollector (May 24, 2006)

For me, gold or platinum watches are "special occasion" timepieces. Sure, they'll _eventually_ get scratches--but these become character marks after years of special occasions.

For everyday wear, if you work with your hands, the lustre of gold or platinum will quickly become a "brushed" look; which is fine if that's what you're going for (e.g. I would wear an antique or estate watch in this condition).


----------



## GadgetTravel (May 24, 2006)

As was said above gold and gold plating both scratch. However, think of the difference in this way. If gold scratches, there is more gold underneath, so it looks like an indentation. Same of gold wears on a corner, the corner is a little pushed down. If gold plate scratches or wears down there is something other than gold underneath. So the gold plate often looks like silver underneath and the scratch or worn spot is very apparent and clearly shows the watch to be plated. In high end watches the difference between stainless and gold can be nearly 100%. I dont think it is worth it. If I were getting a gold watch I would primarily look to vintage as suggested by guncollector.


----------



## picard (May 24, 2006)

what about watches made of white gold? Is that just coloring or real gold?

Is there a denser stainless steel band for watch that can resist minor scratches?


----------



## guncollector (May 24, 2006)

picard said:


> what about watches made of white gold? Is that just coloring or real gold?
> 
> Is there a denser stainless steel band for watch that can resist minor scratches?



Re: White Gold

White gold is yellow gold with a rhodium/platinum-alloy plating to make it white. They may have used other precious-metal alloys in the past.

Re: denser stainless steel band

For the ultimate, I understand the new Sinn U-series divers' casing and bracelets are made with whiz-band Submarine steel that is incredibly hard and corrosion proof.

Otherwise, don't worry about it. The scratches will give your watch character.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 24, 2006)

I have seen the Sinns with their miracle sub steel, it is in my opinion more a marketing thing than anything. They scratch just like any steel. In order not to scratch a metal would have to be something like a carbide that is harder than anything it comes up against. Perhaps a complete ceramic watch would be similar. But those would also open up other issues, like shattering under the rght conditions.

Piccard, your watch will scratch eventually if you wear it. Like has been said, it is just character. Buy a watch you truly like the looks of, gold yellow or white, platinum, or something more practical like stainless and then wear and enjoy it. If in time it gets to where you want to refinish it or buy another so be it, but you had years of enjoyment from it. That is what watch makers and refinishers are for  and there are some excellant ones out there.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 25, 2006)

White gold is NOT plated gold. It's an alloy of gold plus chrome or something like that


----------



## GadgetTravel (May 25, 2006)

Actually Rado makes very cool looking watches of a VERY scratch resistant ceramic.


----------



## greg_in_canada (May 26, 2006)

From this page (http://engagementrings.lovetoknow.com/wiki/White_Gold_Engagement_Rings):

White gold is an alloy made by adding metals such as nickel, palladium, and silver to pure gold. White gold may also be plated with rhodium to achieve a pale luminescence. The rhodium coating, however, eventually wears away and must be replaced every one to five years to maintain a brilliant white color. This process typically costs under $50 depending on the style and intricacy of the ring. 

Today, white gold is chosen over platinum primarily because of its lower cost. A white gold wedding band can cost as little as one-fourth the price of a platinum ring. Both white gold and platinum are known to show off the brilliance of diamonds, whereas yellow gold may create the illusion of a yellowish tint on some styles. 

And:

Like yellow gold, white gold is measured in karats. Popular markings are 18K, 14K, and 9K, and the quality stamp is found inside the ring band. Eighteen-karat white gold is mix of 75% pure gold and 25% white metal, usually palladium or nickel. Nine-karat white gold is a mixture of three parts gold to five parts silver or another alloy metal. 

Greg


----------



## SJACKAL (May 26, 2006)

As I remember, most gold watches are 14K, 18K and above seems to be too soft for watches.

As for plating, it depends on the grade, I remember they measured in microns, the thicker, the longer lasting. A good one would probably be about 10 microns.


----------



## GadgetTravel (May 26, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> As I remember, most gold watches are 14K, 18K and above seems to be too soft for watches.


Virtually all gold watches, at least from the Swiss, are now made of 18K. On that past, say the 50s and 60s, 14K,12K, 10K and even 9K were made. Icant recall seeing one recently that isnt 18K. My Breitling Navitimer has an 18K rotating bezel and a stainless case. The 18K has held up well although the bezel is a bit more protected in that case. 

On the other hand, my Jaeger Le Coutre has a 22K gold plate to add weight on the cam that does the self winding. According to the info that came with the watch, 22K is so soft it cant take the force of spinning around to wind the watch so they have a stainless plate and arm on it and bolt the gold plate under that in multiple places so it can be supported. So apparently it goes very quickly somewhere between 18K and 22K. I would guess that which metals added to the 18K have a lot to do with how strong it is as well.


----------

